# Qt5 system-wide/user-wide configuration?



## willbprog127 (Sep 13, 2015)

Greetings all,

I know with devel/qt4 you have the ~/.config/Trolltech.conf config file and can use the `qt4-qtconfig` app to make changes to the style, font and so-on for that particular user, but what about devel/qt5?

After some web searches and searching fruitlessly through the Qt documentation, I just can't seem to find any definitive answer to where devel/qt5 gets its configuration information.  I know you can use the environment variable QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE to give devel/qt5 hints about what style to use, but I am not finding one central config file that allows setting style, font, and so-on for devel/qt5.

I appreciate any hints anyone might have, and thank you in advance.


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 13, 2015)

Use misc/qt5ct. You need to set this environment variable for it to work:

```
export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct"
```


----------



## willbprog127 (Sep 13, 2015)

tobik said:


> Use misc/qt5ct. You need to set this environment variable for it to work:
> 
> ```
> export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct"
> ```


Thanks for the information. 

When I use the misc/qt5ct package, www/qupzilla-qt5 crashes.  So now I must figure out if misc/qt5ct causing the problem or www/qupzilla-qt5.

Thanks again.


----------



## willbprog127 (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, besides misc/qt5ct, is there any other way to edit user configuration options for Qt5?


----------

